# Nature Aquarium: Complete Works 1985-2009



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I was just doing a little book shopping when i noticed the complete Amano is selling for $38 on pre-order over at amazon.ca... I believe this is even the English translation... great deal considering it covers the first three books and some new stuff... anyone what to buy Nature Aquarium Vol I and II off me


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow. That's a GREAT price. It's selling for $79 in the US right now. Thanks for the heads up. Pre-ordered!

ETA: Estimated delivery Mar 2 2011 - Mar 3 2011


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome find! I bought it 3 min after reading this post. Yet another good post my friend =) Cant wait for feb


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, going to order it right now.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

TLe041 said:


> Wow. That's a GREAT price. It's selling for $79 in the US right now. Thanks for the heads up. Pre-ordered!


The version for sale in the states is untranslated. Not that the books have ever displayed decent translation and not that your buying these things for the text, but it is nice to read a bit about the technique and philosophy.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the original Japanese book 

No problems with translation there, but you'll have to know how to read Japanese 

It is worth every penny, though. A beautiful book.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Great find, thanks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Rmwbrown said:


> I was just doing a little book shopping when i noticed the complete Amano is selling for $38 on pre-order over at amazon.ca... I believe this is even the English translation... great deal considering it covers the first three books and some new stuff... anyone what to buy Nature Aquarium Vol I and II off me


Thanks, nice find. I order mine as well. But I don't think it consiste of the orginal 3 volumes though.
How much are you thinking of selling your 2 copies?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks, nice find. I order mine as well. But I don't think it consiste of the orginal 3 volumes though.
> How much are you thinking of selling your 2 copies?


Yeah, your right. It has some work form the original three, and some previously unpublished work from the same period, but i'm not sure that it is truly "complete." Darkblade can probably comment? That said, i was just joshing, i don't think I'm going to part ways with them, or not at least until i get a look at the new book.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

As stated it's an excellent book. Very inspiring, and interesting to see the various progressions that have take place over a relativley short amount of time.

And the version in Japanese does at least list the plant inventory for the tanks in English!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rmwbrown said:


> Yeah, your right. It has some work form the original three, and some previously unpublished work from the same period, but i'm not sure that it is truly "complete." Darkblade can probably comment?


As mentioned, there is some repeat from the previous three Nature Aquarium World books, but there are some that are new. There are also some pages that include a "how to" (this is in the original version, I do not know if they will be included in the translated version).



Greg_o said:


> And the version in Japanese does at least list the plant inventory for the tanks in English!


Yes, the Latin names are included.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got that book yesterday, very good book not sure if there will be any difference between the US book and the Canadian book.


----------



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks! I just placed my pre-order.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

whoever receives theirs first, please post to notify us!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I was just talking to some people on an international forum and apparently Canada is the last place in the world to be receiving. We really need to start ranking in the aquascaping competitions or something..


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Our small population is really small and thus the number of hobbyist pretty insignificant on the worlwide scale. Not that having some Canadian ADA/AGA contest winners would help liek you said...


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I think if some of our aquascape nano tanks are good enough, we should submit those to other contests... at least get our foot in the door. Anyways, hope this book comes soon, I almost forgot about it =P


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Well that is really the problem, you can't enter a previously seen/posted tank in many of the contests. It needs to be unpublished work. That said, I'm going to contact Eric in the next couple days. I doubt, given my schedule this year i will be able to keep up, but at the very least it is a donation to the forum and i can try and keep that rest of you all on your toes.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I have read that you can submit as long as their not previously bulished in other contests. I think I read that in two contests, bc I was gonna submit a few of my tanks I have previously published here and other forums. Ill double check on the source again. But I know for the IAplc you have to submit unpublished. 

Any updates on the book? Im getting antsy


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Just got a message from Amazon that the Complete Works has finally shipped, should see it by the end of the week.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yesterday i received mail telling me mine had shipped.

today I found mine on the stoop after the doorbell rang.

good news its all in english.


its amazing that amano has been using Altum angels in his tanks for well over 25 years.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Yesterday i received mail telling me mine had shipped.


Yeah I got the same email and today the status says "out for delivery" so I suspect it'll be waiting for me when I get home tonight.

Now I can sell my Nature Aquarium World 1, 2 or 3. Can't remember which one I bought. To say these are amazing quality books is an understatement. No aquarist should be without one.

Can't wait to flip through the pages tonight.
--
Paul


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

You won't want to get ride of the the Nature Aquarium Books, the "Complete Works" is a bit of an over statement. All and all, and on first appraisal, it is a great book, but there isn't any new information, there is a bias towards the larger tanks, and in my mind, it passes over some of his better works. There is a pretty cool section when he shows the difference of two near identical hardscapes with two different rock choices and the different feel this brings to the tank. Also nice to have the plants listed.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have received my copy today and found out that pages 178 and 179 are missing.  The two pages after 176 and 177 are numbered 180 and 181. Can anyone check his or her copy to see if it has pages 178 and 179, please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

got mine today.. woohooo... I love this thing!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

michaelw81 said:


> I have received my copy today and found out that pages 178 and 179 are missing.  The two pages after 176 and 177 are numbered 180 and 181. Can anyone check his or her copy to see if it has pages 178 and 179, please? Thanks in advance.


This makes me curious if the Japanese edition has the same mistake.

Perhaps you have a rare "misprint"


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I got mine yesterday. Was too tire to read, so I gloss over the first 20 pages or so. I really like it. Also, I never actually see his earlier works. Most of the stuff I saw was 2002 and on. Gives me a bit of confidence.

I'll check for missing pages on mine. Is that why it cost cheaper???

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

With all toughs pretty pictures, how did you ever see that your missing two pages? That said, mine are "missing" as well. However, given the way the book is bound, that would also mean you're missing a front and back somewhere else, which i don't notice. I think somebody just slipped up with the page numbers.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. This is a beautiful book. I would rather have slipped page numbers than actual missing pages.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yup, mine is missing pages as well. Also, I just notice that the cardinals, in his first tank picture has ick. Lol. Talk about original, I wonder if he notice.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Just checked there are the same pages missing in mine. but the pics are the same so I thnk it is a miss print.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

No apparent misprint in terms of page numbering in the Japanese edition.

Now I wonder if either it was a misprint in the English edition, or they completely left out two pages 

I am also curious who did the translation for the English version?


----------

